# Große Hintergrundgrafik optimieren



## awortmeier (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine sehr große Hintergrundgrafik (Holz Textur, 2550x1900px), welche 800 Kb groß ist. Als Format habe ich JPG genommen.

Nun meine Grundsätzliche Fragen.


Kann ich diese Grafik noch weiter komprimieren (Stufe 8/12 bei Photoshop ausgewählt), ohne aber ein weitern Verlust der Qualität in Kauf nehmen zu müssen?

Sollte ich ein anderes Bildformat wählen, welches mir bei gleichbleibender Qualität eine bessere Kompression bietet?

Gibt es irgendwelche JavaScript, CSS, HTML oder sonst wie Work Arounds die eine Optimierung der Ladezeit als Folge haben.

Wie kann ich verhindern, dass er bei einem Seitenwechsel, die Hintergrundgrafik für einen kurzen Moment (1/2 Sek. ca.) nicht anzeigt?

Kann ich das Einbetten des Farbprofil beim Abspeichern deaktivieren, wenn ich die Grafik Ausschließlich fürs Web verwende?

Ich habe leider bei Google sowie hier im Forum keine entsprechenden Themen die auch hilfreich sind gefunden.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Alex


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

zu 2: Meines Wissens nach ist jpg bereits das beste Format für nicht-transparente, große, vielfarbige Graphiken im Web
zu 3. Wohl kaum
zu 4: Höchstens wenn du die Seite komplett umstrukturieren und permanent mit Ajax arbeiten würdest, ansonsten: Nein. 

Sorry, dass ich keine besseren Nachrichten für dich habe,
Nikolas


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (3. Mai 2012)

Wer braucht denn so eine große Hintergrundgrafik? Und dann auch noch als Textur?

Mach die Grafik kleiner, z. B. 600 x 600 px
Neues Dokument erstellen mit 1.200 x 1.200 px
Grafik 4x einfügen und spiegeln (horizontal / vertikal), dann hast du eine Endlosgrafik
Photoshop -> Datei -> Für Web und Geräte speichern.. -> Format: JPEG -> Qualität: rumspielen
Über CSS die Hintergrundgrafik so einbinden das x und y endlos wiederholt wird

Mit dieser Lösung sollte die Grafik wesentlich weniger Speicherplatz einnehmen.
Ich kann dir das auch schnell erstellen, einfach kurz eine PN an mich.


----------

